# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  How do you have so many dreams

## topten35

How can some people have 4 to 5 dreams a night?  The most i average is only 2.

----------


## Samael

Some people naturally remember a whole bunch of dreams, but most of have to work for it. By constantly writing dreams down in your dream journal, you improve your recall, and are more likely to remember several dreams per night.

----------


## username695

Yea, I've been able to recall about 3-7 dreams.  It was pretty crazy  ::D: . Now I'm in a slump and haven't remembered any in the past few days...

----------


## MrDreamsX

We all have REM dreams every 90-minutes. So 7.5 hours of sleep means at least 5-dream sessions. REM periods get longer and longer. Generally, unless you wake up, you won't remember your dreams. People often only remember the last dream, if any. 

I am jealous of people who remember their dreams all the time with no practice. I had to set an alarm and write them down every 90-minutes in the middle of the night. I will say, after weeks of doing that I start to remember 2-5 dreams a night without an alarm. 

 ...Then there are non-REM sleep dreams. They are weird and typically only vague impressions.

----------


## Burke

> How can some people *have* 4 to 5 dreams a night?  The most i average is only 2.



You always *have* dreams, and that much depends on your amount of sleep. You may only *remember* a few a night though, and that can be increased by keeping a Dream Journal. I myself am also in a dry spell and have not remembered any dreams in the patst few days  ::cry::

----------


## suntok123

^ Yup. He's correct. You have dreams. You may even have many dreams throughout the night, but most of them get submerged into the void and you just don't recall all of them. That's why interrupting your sleep in mid night can be helpful so you remember the interrupted dream that time. 

I myself am still poor on dream recalling. Like this day, I did not recall anything, except for one dream fragment, yup only one.

----------


## The Cusp

Actually, as long as your sleep isn't interrupted, you only have one long dream.  The reason it seems like multiple dreams is because you forget the parts that link them all together.

----------


## Max ツ

I find I always wake up after each dream. Shame I haven't really given much thought to DEILD, yet.
Thats why I can record the dream in my DJ as soon as I wake up, even if they were worthless. Because constantly updating your DJ leads to better recall, and therefore higher chance of LDing.

----------


## Emkinator

> Actually, as long as your sleep isn't interrupted, you only have one long dream.  The reason it seems like multiple dreams is because you forget the parts that link them all together.



I don't think that it's possible, because REM period length and frequency has been documented to be split up. There are interruptions between sleep periods when we briefly wake up, so a single continuous dream could only be plausible early in the morning when REM periods are very long.

----------


## The Cusp

> I don't think that it's possible, because REM period length and frequency has been documented to be split up. There are interruptions between sleep periods when we briefly wake up, so a single continuous dream could only be plausible early in the morning when REM periods are very long.



REM cycles have nothing to do with your ability to dream.  REM is not required to have dreams.  That's an outdated myth.

----------


## Man of Shred

generally wake up in between sleep cycles. I use to do this with an alarm. Using melatonin has helped me with this more naturally. I wake up in between cycles at times without having to take it. melatonin puts you in a deeper sleep but has large REM rebounds and often will wake you up.

----------


## Emkinator

> REM cycles have nothing to do with your ability to dream.  REM is not required to have dreams.  That's an outdated myth.



I know that you can dream in Non-REM sleep as well, but these dreams are very different by nature, so I don't think that they link REM dreams in any way. It's been documented that the kind of dreams that we Oneironauts aim for happen only in REM sleep.

----------


## louie54

^Makes a good point





> Actually, as long as your sleep isn't interrupted, you only have one long dream.  The reason it seems like multiple dreams is because you forget the parts that link them all together.



That's weird, where did you get this info?

----------


## MrDreamsX

> I know that you can dream in Non-REM sleep as well, but these dreams are very different by nature, so I don't think that they link REM dreams in any way. It's been documented that the kind of dreams that we Oneironauts aim for happen only in REM sleep.



I agree. I dislike non-REM dreams. They are extremely vague. If lucidity is even possible during them, it would amount to not being fully asleep. They also lack the depth and cohesiveness of REM dreams.

----------


## Max ツ

> I agree. I dislike non-REM dreams. They are extremely vague. If lucidity is even possible during them, it would amount to not being fully asleep. They also lack the depth and cohesiveness of REM dreams.



True. But still, the fact that we DO dream in non-REM, makes it more than enough to prove the theory. But they ARE extremely vague. Even with killer recall, all I remembered of a non-REM dream was the image of headphones...   ::?:

----------


## Hidden

Another tip for recalling dreams:  Before going to bed, write down everything you did during the day.  That works really well for me.  I think there's a thread about it somewhere.

----------

